# Bruce Willis apenas habla o entiende



## octopodiforme (9 Dic 2022)

Bruce Willis's family are 'cherishing every moment' with him


Bruce Willis's family is 'cherishing every moment' with him and are 'praying for a Christmas miracle' as they spend time together in Idaho for the holidays.




www.dailymail.co.uk





Así lo asegura una fuente anónima que cita _Daily Mail_. 

Foto publicada por Tallulah Willis, ayer.


----------



## yonocompro (9 Dic 2022)

Una cosa es segura,
de la vakuna no ha sido.


----------



## Cicciolino (9 Dic 2022)

Está como siempre.


----------



## Dr Strangelove (9 Dic 2022)

Afasia progresiva primaria, una auténtica putada.
Disfrutad del momento, la vida es corta y la slaud efímera.


----------



## Trejo (9 Dic 2022)

Celebrar las navidades con tu mujer y tu ex-mujer en la misma mesa, todos juntos y con un buen rollo que te cagas. Sólo en USA y Canadá pueden pasar estas cosas.


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (9 Dic 2022)

yonocompro dijo:


> Una cosa es segura,
> de la vakuna no ha sido.



Por supuesto que no. Es por el cambio climático y la inflación.
Al de la Pataki también le está afectando a la sesera la subida de temperaturas y de precios, aún siendo más joven que Bruce.


----------



## bondiappcc (9 Dic 2022)

Ahora es el momento de montarle una película con Tony Leblanc y Torrente.


----------



## gonza_rioja (9 Dic 2022)

Todos vamos a envejecer, degenerar y morir. Desde la megaestrella de Hollywood, que gana en una escena más que un currito en toda su vida laboral, al más humilde humano del último estercolero habitable de este planeta.
El instante de la muerte es el único momento en que la falacia de la igualdad es real.


----------



## Paella de Chorizo (9 Dic 2022)

Trejo dijo:


> Celebrar las navidades con tu mujer y tu ex-mujer en la misma mesa, todos juntos y con un buen rollo que te cagas. Sólo en USA y Canadá pueden pasar estas cosas.



Te equivocas, los escandinavos hacen eso desde hace decadas.

La primera vez que me sentaron en una mesa donde mujeres, exmujeres, novios, exmaridos, hijos, maridos, ... flipe. Y aunque se odien a muerte todo son sorisas. Ademas, en ese infierno mandan las mujeres, cosas de años de politica feminazi.

En un manicomio habia mas salud mental.


----------



## yogurtnatural (9 Dic 2022)

No se ha hecho pública la causa de la afasia, ¿podría ser demencia fronto-temporal?


----------



## eltonelero (9 Dic 2022)

Trejo dijo:


> Celebrar las navidades con tu mujer y tu ex-mujer en la misma mesa, todos juntos y con un buen rollo que te cagas. Sólo en USA y Canadá pueden pasar estas cosas.



si ya fuera en la cama, ni te cuento...


----------



## bullish consensus (9 Dic 2022)

Pero este tío que edad tiene?


----------



## CliffUnger2 (9 Dic 2022)

yonocompro dijo:


> Una cosa es segura,
> de la vakuna no ha sido.



Que te crees tú que este se ha vacunado.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (9 Dic 2022)

Acabo de mirar que tiene 67 años, parece que tuviera 85. Esta hecho mierda Harry.


----------



## Sunwukung (9 Dic 2022)

gonza_rioja dijo:


> Todos vamos a envejecer, degenerar y morir. Desde la megaestrella de Hollywood, que gana en una escena más que un currito en toda su vida laboral, al más humilde humano del último estercolero habitable de este planeta.
> El instante de la muerte es el único momento en que la falacia de la igualdad es real.



es una cuestión probabilística, pero se pueden comprar boletos para tener esa vejez de bruce willis y para tener una vejez donde serás activo y hasta atlético y fuerte toda tu vida y simplemente un día no despertarás.

La mayoría compra boletos para lo primero, y uno bien gordo han comprado el 90% de borregos.

KARMA.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (9 Dic 2022)

Seguras y Eficaces.

Muy, muy, muy eficaces.


----------



## Jesús lo profetizó (9 Dic 2022)

Nos deleitó hasta lo ultimo con sus actuaciones


----------



## Tiresias (9 Dic 2022)

bullish consensus dijo:


> Pero este tío que edad tiene?



Sólo tiene cinco más que yo y parece mi abuelo!!!









Bruce Willis - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## alas97 (9 Dic 2022)

Si queréis disfrutar de el, repetid *Die Hard*. que puta nostalgia, y pensar que viví en ese mundo.



La segunda también goza de lo mismo. Ya venían incorporados los móviles y acabaron por destruir todo esto.

Ahora solo tenemos zombis que miran la pantallita.

Y la tercera es una puta mierda con el negro de los cojones tó el tiempo hablando de racismo y de esclavitud.


----------



## Jesús lo profetizó (9 Dic 2022)




----------



## Satori (9 Dic 2022)

gonza_rioja dijo:


> Todos vamos a envejecer, degenerar y morir. Desde la megaestrella de Hollywood, que gana en una escena más que un currito en toda su vida laboral, al más humilde humano del último estercolero habitable de este planeta.
> El instante de la muerte es el único momento en que la falacia de la igualdad es real.



para mí que en pocas décadas, los ricos y quizá allgunas personas con atributos excepcionales (logros científicos, belleza, aptitudes deportivas) van a vivir muchos más años y con buena salud. 

Por el contrario, el resto iremos a menos. 

La peli ya estahecha, se llama Elysium.


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (9 Dic 2022)

Jungla de Cristal, su mejor película. 

La pasé unas 80 veces en el viejo vhs.

DEP.


----------



## Miss Andorra (9 Dic 2022)

Por que sera?


----------



## Killuminatis (9 Dic 2022)

A mi me parece muy evidente:
Se ha quedado moñeco en uno de sus viajes al pasado para solucionar lo del virus de los 12 monos.
Al menos se llevó a la chortina.


----------



## Jotagb (9 Dic 2022)

Es lo que tiene ponerse vacunas experimentales.


----------



## eL PERRO (9 Dic 2022)

Y mientras tanto seguimos sin investigar LA PUTA MEDICINA GENETICA QUE CURE TODAS ESTAS MIERDAS, porque hay lobis moralistas de mierda judeocatolicos hijos de puta que no quieren


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (9 Dic 2022)

*son kakunas sanas*


----------



## NEGRACIONISTA (9 Dic 2022)

Joder, ¿y ahora quien va a ir a explotar el puto asteroide?


----------



## Kflaas (9 Dic 2022)

Pero este no se había muerto cuando salió por la tele que fueron a destruir un meteorito que iba a destruir la tierra?

Al final, se quedó el yerno?


----------



## Felson (9 Dic 2022)

La vejez llega para muchas personas. La muerte llega de igual manera para todas, sean reyes, príncipes, mendigos o votantes. Allí nos veremos, o sí.


----------



## sepultada en guano (9 Dic 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> si ya fuera en la cama, ni te cuento...



Eso es el postrecito.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (9 Dic 2022)

gonza_rioja dijo:


> Todos vamos a envejecer, degenerar y morir.



Hombre, no todos.

Algunos se ponen la bakunah para evitar los 2 primeros


----------



## Kenthomi (9 Dic 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1286215
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uffff el bueno de bruce que ni me lo toquen 

Sensibilidad 100%


----------



## Charo afgana (9 Dic 2022)

Con razón en estos últimos tiempos hacia diez películas por año totalmente mierderas,

necesitaba pasta para lo que le venía.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (9 Dic 2022)

Alcohólico desde los 30 (¿Antes?), cocaína por toneladas....

Estas cosas no salen gratis. Un cerebro machacado envejece y se deteriora mucho antes como es lógico. Supongo que será algún tipo de demencia precoz y poco frecuente. Una pena porque es/era uno de mis pocos actores favoritos. Una estrella al modo clásico, sólo con su carisma era capaz de darle contenido a cualquier papel o cualquier escena.

Pero es lo que hay.


----------



## |||||||| (9 Dic 2022)

Buena bala esquivó Demi Moore sin saberlo.


----------



## Hastaelgorro (9 Dic 2022)

Paella de Chorizo dijo:


> Te equivocas, los escandinavos hacen eso desde hace decadas.
> 
> La primera vez que me sentaron en una mesa donde mujeres, exmujeres, novios, exmaridos, hijos, maridos, ... flipe. Y aunque se odien a muerte todo son sorisas. Ademas, en ese infierno mandan las mujeres, cosas de años de politica feminazi.
> 
> En un manicomio habia mas salud mental.



Creo que te equivocas, pueden ser todo sonrisas y ser sinceros. Mantener el aprecio entre ellos aunque se hayan separado es posible si uno pasa página y no se queda anclado en el rencor. Mi familia es española y desde que se separaron mis padres ( andaluz y madrileña) hace más de 30 años, mi padre (y pareja cuando la ha tenido) siempre ha pasado las navidades, noche vieja etc en casa de mi madre y su marido. También han venido a las celebraciones el resto de la familia de mi padre (mis tíos, primos etc). No veo nada de malo en ello. Que unas personas se separen no las hace ser menos persona y pueden querer mantener la relación con su familia aunque sea política. Solo hace falta perdonar y entender que porque a ti no te haya ido bien con una persona no hace a esa persona mala, solo os hace incompatibles como pareja, nada más.
Yo desde luego les he agradecido a mis padres inmensamente haber podido seguir con la relación tan cercana que siempre tuve con mis tíos, primos, etc durante los veranos , navidades y demás épocas de celebración aunque ellos se hubieran separado.


----------



## Epsilon69 (9 Dic 2022)

Normal, le hablan en catalán.


----------



## Calahan (9 Dic 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Normal, le hablan en catalán.



Ya ha salido un imbécil.


----------



## cepeda33 (9 Dic 2022)

La edad no perdona


----------



## El Hombre Sin Nombre (9 Dic 2022)

gonza_rioja dijo:


> Todos vamos a envejecer, degenerar y morir. Desde la megaestrella de Hollywood, que gana en una escena más que un currito en toda su vida laboral, al más humilde humano del último estercolero habitable de este planeta.
> El instante de la muerte es el único momento en que la falacia de la igualdad es real.



Muy duro, me he acordado tambien de Robin Williams, que tambien sufrio una enfermdad degenerativa, demencia con cuerpos de Lewy. O de Ali o Michael J. Fox con Parkinson. Mucho ates de las vacunas, que apece que antes de la vacuna nadie tenia enfermedades neurodegenerativas.


----------



## Epsilon69 (9 Dic 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> Ya ha salido un imbécil.



Imbécil la puta de tu madre.

Al ignore por hijo de la grandísima catalana.


----------



## Chortina de Humo (9 Dic 2022)

Con lo melofo que estaba.
No somos nadie


----------



## eltonelero (9 Dic 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Alcohólico desde los 30 (¿Antes?), cocaína por toneladas....
> 
> Estas cosas no salen gratis. Un cerebro machacado envejece y se deteriora mucho antes como es lógico. Supongo que será algún tipo de demencia precoz y poco frecuente. Una pena porque es/era uno de mis pocos actores favoritos. Una estrella al modo clásico, sólo con su carisma era capaz de darle contenido a cualquier papel o cualquier escena.
> 
> Pero es lo que hay.



que le quiten lo bailao, este al menos puede decirlo


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (9 Dic 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> que le quiten lo bailao, este al menos puede decirlo



No te digo que no, pero casi nada es completamente gratis en esta vida.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (9 Dic 2022)

Hastaelgorro dijo:


> Creo que te equivocas, pueden ser todo sonrisas y ser sinceros. Mantener el aprecio entre ellos aunque se hayan separado es posible si uno pasa página y no se queda anclado en el rencor. Mi familia es española y desde que se separaron mis padres ( andaluz y madrileña) hace más de 30 años, mi padre (y pareja cuando la ha tenido) siempre ha pasado las navidades, noche vieja etc en casa de mi madre y su marido. También han venido a las celebraciones el resto de la familia de mi padre (mis tíos, primos etc). No veo nada de malo en ello. Que unas personas se separen no las hace ser menos persona y pueden querer mantener la relación con su familia aunque sea política. Solo hace falta perdonar y entender que porque a ti no te haya ido bien con una persona no hace a esa persona mala, solo os hace incompatibles como pareja, nada más.
> Yo desde luego les he agradecido a mis padres inmensamente haber podido seguir con la relación tan cercana que siempre tuve con mis tíos, primos, etc durante los veranos , navidades y demás épocas de celebración aunque ellos se hubieran separado.



Jajajaja seguro. Ese buen rollito cutreprogre ya lo inventaron los franceses hace 40 años todo por esconder el torpe fracaso de sus propuestas de "familia alternativa" únicamente basadas en un hedonismo ramplón y un torpe de intento de convertir en natural lo que es simplemente un artefacto y puro egoísmo hipocritón y quedabién.


----------



## Paella de Chorizo (9 Dic 2022)

Hastaelgorro dijo:


> Creo que te equivocas, pueden ser todo sonrisas y ser sinceros. Mantener el aprecio entre ellos aunque se hayan separado es posible si uno pasa página y no se queda anclado en el rencor. Mi familia es española y desde que se separaron mis padres ( andaluz y madrileña) hace más de 30 años, mi padre (y pareja cuando la ha tenido) siempre ha pasado las navidades, noche vieja etc en casa de mi madre y su marido. También han venido a las celebraciones el resto de la familia de mi padre (mis tíos, primos etc). No veo nada de malo en ello. Que unas personas se separen no las hace ser menos persona y pueden querer mantener la relación con su familia aunque sea política. Solo hace falta perdonar y entender que porque a ti no te haya ido bien con una persona no hace a esa persona mala, solo os hace incompatibles como pareja, nada más.
> Yo desde luego les he agradecido a mis padres inmensamente haber podido seguir con la relación tan cercana que siempre tuve con mis tíos, primos, etc durante los veranos , navidades y demás épocas de celebración aunque ellos se hubieran separado.



Pues no, no es que me equivoque, es que los nordicos son asi, pueden estar deseando matarte por dentro, violarte, decapitar a tu madre o tus hijos, volar con explosivos tu casa, ..., que solo les veras una sonrisa, y una actitud amable y amigable. Si no eres asi te rechazan socialmente instantaneamente por no ser de esa manera, y te condenan a la soledad. Si no lo vives y lo ves en primera persona no lo entiendes. Lo de los rankings de felicidad de los paises nordicos es un timo, simplemente no puedes mostrarte ante los demas de otra forma.

Y a eso añadele que desde hace decadas el poder paso a las mujeres, que ahora van de matriarcas con hijos de varios tipos, acumulando divorcios y paguicas, que rechazar la pasta, por muy feministas que sean, nunca lo hacen.

Esa experiencia que me cuentas es la version Disney de la realidad nordica.


----------



## casaire (9 Dic 2022)

La bola negra. 
El rey el peón , cuando acaba la partida , van al mismo cajón. 
He conocido fumadores que se han muerto a los 90 y gente sana y aséptica que han caído por un cáncer. 
LA BOLA NEGRA.


----------



## casaire (9 Dic 2022)

Por cierto , se conoce que la Demi Moore aparte de cuidar a Bruce se dedica a hacerle pleitesía a la diosa Lesbos.

Ya desde la época de GHOST y ese pelo corto a lo coreano me creó dudas... Ahora el puzzle encaja.


----------



## conelagualcuello (9 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Acabo de mirar que tiene 67 años, parece que tuviera 85. Esta hecho mierda Harry.



Ni idea de su edad real...parece que tenga 85...pues sí, la verdad, y si miraramos su hígado, después de beberse todo lo que se ha bebido el muchacho, lo flipariamos.


----------



## zirick (9 Dic 2022)

La nueva normalidad


----------



## Jonny Favourite (9 Dic 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> Si queréis disfrutar de el, repetid *Die Hard*. que puta nostalgia, y pensar que viví en ese mundo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hombre la tercera se deja ver bastante bien con Jeremi Irons como antagonista. A mi me gusta más que la segunda siendo la primera insuperable.


----------



## Deitano (9 Dic 2022)

Me da mucha pena. 

Yippee kai yay, motherfuckers!


----------



## InKilinaTor (9 Dic 2022)

Chortina de Humo dijo:


> Con lo melofo que estaba.
> No somos nadie



Para mí uno de los mejores antihéroes del cine por no decir el mejor y por supuesto, en luz de luna un auténtico ídolo logrando eclipsar a la.mismisima Cybill Shepherd.


----------



## facundoeldelinframundo (9 Dic 2022)

NEGRACIONISTA dijo:


> Joder, ¿y ahora quien va a ir a explotar el puto asteroide?



Yo voto por pedro sanchez y echenique seguro que se ofrecerian voluntarios para sacrificarse por el bien común y la resiliencia universal


----------



## Silluzollope (9 Dic 2022)

Diomedes Tidida dijo:


> Por supuesto que no. Es por el cambio climático y la inflación.
> Al de la Pataki también le está afectando a la sesera la subida de temperaturas y de precios, aún siendo más joven que Bruce.



Al de la Pataki le pasa que es rico y se aburre. Si tuviera que levantarse a las 6:00 para irse a descargar camiones no iba a tener tiempo de hacerse tests y rallarse por si tiene Alzheimer dentro de 25 años.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (9 Dic 2022)

Yipikayei hijodeputa


----------



## Señormerigueder (9 Dic 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Y mientras tanto seguimos sin investigar LA PUTA MEDICINA GENETICA QUE CURE TODAS ESTAS MIERDAS, porque hay lobis moralistas de mierda judeocatolicos hijos de puta que no quieren



No es así Rick...
Se investiga absolutamente todo porque tecnología hay de sobra, y posteriormente se patenta, la cuestión es que no transciende. 
No transciende porque las farmacéuticas todopoderosas ganan muchísimo dinero con los tratamientos, si curas una enfermedad, desaparecen los tratamientos que no dejan de ser líneas de negocio. 
Se ha erradicado alguna enfermedad molesta como la viruela etc. pero encontrar la cura definitiva de una enfermedad es algo que no se contempla, lógicamente. Entiendo a las farmacéuticas, su razón de ser es curar enfermedades pero no erradicarlas, y les debemos muchas vidas, algo se tienen que llevar.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (9 Dic 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1286215
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Madre mía, con lo que ha sido este hombre, y lo guapo que era.

No somos nadie, animalitos que nos arrastramos por el barro.

En fin, que dios o satanás se apiade de noestras derroyidas almas, y nos den una buena muerte o vejez. Por que todos estamos de paso, y no sabemos como vamos a acabar, y al que se crea que su nuera le va a limpiar la caca y los meaos de el ojete cuando sea viejo con una esponja rodeado de nietesitos rubios querubinescos en casa del hijo, y que no le van a hacer la eutanasia o meterlo en una puta residencia a morir comiendo sopas de sobre, y se crea superior a mí " por que tiene hijos y no es maricóng dehenerao", yo le respondo:



JA JA JA JA JA JA JA

CUÑAOOOOO

Eres SUBNORMALLLL


----------



## bibliotecario3 (9 Dic 2022)

efectos secundarios ( de exponerse al quinto elemento )  tener tan cerca a la milla esa deja tocado a cualquiera


----------



## Soseki (9 Dic 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Yipikayei hijodeputa



Frase mítica ica de una de sus películas, como la de “te voy a meter un paraguas por el culo y luego lo abriré “


----------



## srburbujarra (9 Dic 2022)

yogurtnatural dijo:


> No se ha hecho pública la causa de la afasia, ¿podría ser demencia fronto-temporal?



Creo que explico que fue por un mal golpe durante un rodaje.

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (9 Dic 2022)

yonocompro dijo:


> Una cosa es segura,
> de la vakuna no ha sido.




Y como no, podía faltar en este hilo el magufo de turno achacando a "laj vacunah" todas las enfermedades del mundo.

Claro, es que la gente antes del 2019 no se moría ni enfermaba...


----------



## Guanotopía (9 Dic 2022)

A ver si dejáis de soltar gilipolleces de palilleros de barra y culpar de todo a la vacuna, el problema de Willis viene de antes.









¿Le cerró Hollywood las puertas a Bruce Willis por su estado de salud?


Desde que conocemos el estado de salud de Bruce Willis los últimos años de su carrera se ven de otra manera.




www.esquire.com







> En 2020 los problemas de memoria y desorientación de Willis ya eran de gravedad. Algunosn de los directores que trabajaron con él después de que Hollywood le cerrara sus puertas llegaron a sentirse incómodos por tenerle trabajando en esas condiciones.


----------



## 999999999 (9 Dic 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> es una cuestión probabilística, pero se pueden comprar boletos para tener esa vejez de bruce willis y para tener una vejez donde serás activo y hasta atlético y fuerte toda tu vida y simplemente un día no despertarás.
> 
> La mayoría compra boletos para lo primero, y uno bien gordo han comprado el 90% de borregos.
> 
> KARMA.



Se llama genética, subnormal

Vegano tarado sorbelefas


----------



## deckard009 (9 Dic 2022)

Algo parecido le pasó a un amigo de mis padres, con 50 tacos, profesional supercarismatico, un tipo de la hostia, empieza a confundirse con los nombres de la gente, y en dos años, como un muñeco de trapo sin poder ni hablar, con la mirada perdida, sin poder valerse por si mismo ... tristísimo.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (9 Dic 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> A ver si dejáis de soltar gilipolleces de palilleros de barra y culpar de todo a la vacuna, el problema de Willis viene de antes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pides mucho en este foro en el que locos, maníacos paranoides y tarados andan a sus anchas.


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (9 Dic 2022)




----------



## vladimirovich (9 Dic 2022)

Trejo dijo:


> Celebrar las navidades con tu mujer y tu ex-mujer en la misma mesa, todos juntos y con un buen rollo que te cagas. Sólo en USA y Canadá pueden pasar estas cosas.



Si tienes dinero para todas esa cena te la montas Malibú o en Barakaldo.


----------



## ray merryman (9 Dic 2022)

Lo que es curioso es como últimamente los actores de Hollywood como Bruce Willis y el otro de Thor hablan de enfermedades neurodegenerativas.
Igual están aplanando el camino para lo que viene,por supuesto nada que ver con las vacunas.


----------



## vladimirovich (9 Dic 2022)

Felson dijo:


> La vejez llega para muchas personas. La muerte llega de igual manera para todas, sean reyes, príncipes, mendigos o votantes. Allí nos veremos, o sí.



Soros de momento parece inmortal.


----------



## BudSpencer (9 Dic 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1286215
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Poco se habla de la hija. Con lo buena que estaba la madre salió al padre


----------



## RayoSombrio (9 Dic 2022)

Recuerdo que vendió los derechos de su imagen para que la usaran en películas futuras con IA


----------



## el futuro (9 Dic 2022)

Quizá se ha vacunado demasiado poco, y de ahí le ha venido el problema de salud.


----------



## Covid Bryant (9 Dic 2022)

le falta la 4ª


----------



## octopodiforme (9 Dic 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Recuerdo que vendió los derechos de su imagen para que la usaran en películas futuras con IA











Bruce Willis denies selling rights to his face


It was widely reported that the actor had sold his face to a deepfake company.



www.bbc.com





Eso lo ha desmentido el agente de Willis.


----------



## InmortanJoe (9 Dic 2022)

Dr Strangelove dijo:


> Afasia progresiva primaria, una auténtica putada.
> Disfrutad del momento, la vida es corta y la slaud efímera.



Eso no es tambien lo que le pasa a Val Kilmer? Está hecho mierda


----------



## octopodiforme (9 Dic 2022)

InmortanJoe dijo:


> Eso no es tambien lo que le pasa a Val Kilmer? Está hecho mierda



No. Kilmer ha sido cáncer de garganta.


----------



## pepe01 (9 Dic 2022)

Que pena verlo así, su mirada perdida me recuerda a la que tenia mi padre enfermo de Alzheimer. Tempus fugit.


----------



## InmortanJoe (9 Dic 2022)

Kawen dios, Korben Dallas ha acabado convirtiendose en un polo de carne


----------



## Tubiegah (9 Dic 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> Si queréis disfrutar de el, repetid *Die Hard*. que puta nostalgia, y pensar que viví en ese mundo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



la película más navideña de la historia, y una segunda parte muy digna. La tercera, pues eso. Las demás ni se cuántas hay ni me interesan.


----------



## DonCrisis (9 Dic 2022)

El Hombre Sin Nombre dijo:


> Muy duro, me he acordado tambien de Robin Williams, que tambien sufrio una enfermdad degenerativa, demencia con cuerpos de Lewy. O de Ali o Michael J. Fox con Parkinson. Mucho ates de las vacunas, que apece que antes de la vacuna nadie tenia enfermedades neurodegenerativas.



He echado un ojo y temas de derrames que generan afasia también hay bastantes en el cine... Kirk Douglas, la de los dragones de Juego de Tronos, Sharon Stone....









Bruce Willis no está solo: Otros famosos han sido diagnosticados con afasia


Bruce Willis es la última luminaria del mundo del espectáculo que ha hecho público su diagnóstico de afasia. Otros incluyen a Emilia Clarke y Sharon Stone



www.sandiegouniontribune.com




.

Y sí, mucho más antes de la vacuna. La vida en Hollywood no será de lo más sanota y seguro que la coquita va de aquí para allá.


----------



## socrates99 (9 Dic 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> la película más navideña de la historia, y una segunda parte muy digna. La tercera, pues eso. Las demás ni se cuántas hay ni me interesan.



No,la primera es que bello es vivir,la Segunda un cuento de navidad,y la tercera los Gremlins


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (9 Dic 2022)

InmortanJoe dijo:


> Eso no es tambien lo que le pasa a Val Kilmer? Está hecho mierda



Val creo que tiene cáncer de laringe. Aunque no me hagas mucho caso que igual me confundo. Lo que si es seguro es que era algo de ese estilo. Vamos que está bien jodido.


----------



## biba ecuador (9 Dic 2022)

Pero tiene un sexto sentido


----------



## pepetemete (9 Dic 2022)

Trejo dijo:


> Celebrar las navidades con tu mujer y tu ex-mujer en la misma mesa, todos juntos y con un buen rollo que te cagas. Sólo en USA y Canadá pueden pasar estas cosas.



Yo tomo café con mi ex y su pareja , sin problema ni prejuicios.
Ella tiene su vida y yo la mía, donde está el problema?


----------



## Feynman (9 Dic 2022)

Jesús lo profetizó dijo:


>



El último boy scout es la película de acción perfecta de los 90.


----------



## fanta de pescao (9 Dic 2022)




----------



## reconvertido (9 Dic 2022)

Paella de Chorizo dijo:


> Te equivocas, los escandinavos hacen eso desde hace decadas.
> 
> La primera vez que me sentaron en una mesa donde mujeres, exmujeres, novios, exmaridos, hijos, maridos, ... flipe. Y aunque se odien a muerte todo son sorisas. Ademas, en ese infierno mandan las mujeres, cosas de años de politica feminazi.
> 
> En un manicomio habia mas salud mental.



Cualquier sociedad femenina es un manicomio y lo que es peor, es completamente falsa e hipócrita.
Toxifican cualquier dinámica.


----------



## opilano (9 Dic 2022)

Moñeco Willis.


----------



## XRL (9 Dic 2022)

si se llevan tan bien es porque son millonarios

si cobraran paguitas para sobrevivir ni de coña iban a estar así xd


----------



## Zbigniew (9 Dic 2022)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> Para mí uno de los mejores antihéroes del cine por no decir el mejor y por supuesto, en luz de luna un auténtico ídolo logrando eclipsar a la.mismisima Cybill Shepherd.



Venía decir que lo mejor que hizo fue Luz de Luna , yo la veía por la Cybill.


----------



## Burbujarras (9 Dic 2022)

biba ecuador dijo:


> Pero tiene un sexto sentido



De follatrenes en Unbreakable a esto


----------



## sonsol (10 Dic 2022)

Paella de Chorizo dijo:


> Te equivocas, los escandinavos hacen eso desde hace decadas.
> 
> La primera vez que me sentaron en una mesa donde mujeres, exmujeres, novios, exmaridos, hijos, maridos, ... flipe. Y aunque se odien a muerte todo son sorisas. Ademas, en ese infierno mandan las mujeres, cosas de años de politica feminazi.
> 
> En un manicomio habia mas salud mental.



Es que los escandinavos ni sienten ni padecen, nacen muertos por dentro.


----------



## Decipher (10 Dic 2022)

Ya decia yo que para ser actor no se le oia salir a decir gilipolleces como a tantos otros.


----------



## Lovecraf (10 Dic 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> Venía decir que lo mejor que hizo fue Luz de Luna , yo la veía por la Cybill.



Gran época aquella. Había ilusión y libertad. La gente era feliz y no lo sabía.


----------



## Sputnik (10 Dic 2022)

Pobre hombre. Disfrute de sus peliculas de accion.


----------



## Karamba (10 Dic 2022)

Paella de Chorizo dijo:


> Te equivocas, los escandinavos hacen eso desde hace decadas.
> 
> La primera vez que me sentaron en una mesa donde mujeres, exmujeres, novios, exmaridos, hijos, maridos, ... flipe. Y aunque se odien a muerte todo son sorisas. Ademas, en ese infierno mandan las mujeres, cosas de años de politica feminazi.
> 
> *En un manicomio habia mas salud mental.*


----------



## Burrocracia (10 Dic 2022)

Diomedes Tidida dijo:


> Por supuesto que no. Es por el cambio climático y la inflación.
> Al de la Pataki también le está afectando a la sesera la subida de temperaturas y de precios, aún siendo más joven que Bruce.



Que le pasó?


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (10 Dic 2022)

Burrocracia dijo:


> Que le pasó?



Al de la Pataki, Alzheimer.


----------



## Parvenew (10 Dic 2022)

Pues me apena bastante que sufra este agónico final de vida.

Nunca fue mal tipo.


----------



## Burrocracia (10 Dic 2022)

Diomedes Tidida dijo:


> Al de la Pataki, Alzheimer.



Ahh ,al marido, pero no fue que le detectaron un gen que le predispone a ello? No que ya lo tuviese ...


----------



## Pura Sangre (10 Dic 2022)

al menos podrá hacer de Sylvester Stallone en su próxima película


----------



## Don_Quijote (10 Dic 2022)

_La jungla de cristal_ es una de las mejores pelis de acción de todos los tiempos. Quizá la mejor. Reventé el VHS viéndolo un millón de veces.
Además es una de esas pelis que demuestra que las traducciones no tienen por qué ser necesariamente peores que la original, idea que no sé por qué todo el mundo comparte. A veces son mejores. Lo decía Dámaso Alonso, Julio Cortázar y lo digo yo.

_La jungla de cristal_ es mil veces mejor título que _Die Hard_ de la misma manera que _Centauros del Desierto_ es mucho mejor título que _The Searchers_.

Y lo que digo lo aplico también a los doblajes. A veces los actores de doblaje lo hacen mejor y añaden matices y emociones que en el original no están. Me importa una mierda los obsesos de las VO que sólo quieren ir de políglotos por la vida.

A veces un cover de una canción es mejor que la canción original. Eso también pasa.


Otras pelis suyas molan mucho. A mí _Armageddon_ me gustó. _Pulp Fiction_ es un peliculón, esa otra de los dobles robóticos mola. Y hay más en la lista que ahora no me acuerdo.

Y sí, veía _Luz de Luna_.

No puedo alegrarme de la desgracia de este Señor, la verdad.


----------



## cuñado de bar (10 Dic 2022)

BudSpencer dijo:


> Poco se habla de la hija. Con lo buena que estaba la madre salió al padre



¿Qué hija?. Creo que son travelos todos menos la mujer:


----------



## Don_Quijote (10 Dic 2022)

Feynman dijo:


> El último boy scout es la película de acción perfecta de los 90.



La película de acción perfecta es _La Jungla de Cristal_.


----------



## propileos (10 Dic 2022)

Trejo dijo:


> Celebrar las navidades con tu mujer y tu ex-mujer en la misma mesa, todos juntos y con un buen rollo que te cagas. Sólo en USA y Canadá pueden pasar estas cosas.



Habra el doble de cuñaos ademas.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (10 Dic 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> Jungla de Cristal, su mejor película.
> 
> La pasé unas 80 veces en el viejo vhs.
> 
> DEP.



Has visto "el último boy scout"??

Para mi es la mejor.


----------



## 시켈 ! (10 Dic 2022)

Trejo dijo:


> Celebrar las navidades con tu mujer y tu ex-mujer en la misma mesa, todos juntos y con un buen rollo que te cagas. Sólo en USA y Canadá pueden pasar estas cosas.



Pues no se pero yo misma he visitado la casa de un ex ligue estando su mujer y su niña.

No es cuestión de nacionalidades sino de gente civilizada y sin rencor.


----------



## Reinseiki (10 Dic 2022)

Paella de Chorizo dijo:


> Te equivocas, los escandinavos hacen eso desde hace decadas.
> 
> La primera vez que me sentaron en una mesa donde mujeres, exmujeres, novios, exmaridos, hijos, maridos, ... flipe. Y aunque se odien a muerte todo son sorisas. Ademas, en ese infierno mandan las mujeres, cosas de años de politica feminazi.
> 
> En un manicomio habia mas salud mental.



estoy por centro europa y eso lo veo como una forma de reducir la posible ansiedad de encontrarte con quienes no coincidas yo lo aplico a mi manera y, simplemente veo esta cuestion como intentar apagar partes emotivas y a menudo irracionales, para mantenerse lo mas racional posible y mantener la educacion y el entorno lo mas seguro posible, no se cuando surgio esto pero creo que las pasadas guerras mundiales tuvieron mucho que ver


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (10 Dic 2022)

Un neurólogo plantea, en 'Espejo Público', la posibilidad de que Céline Dion no pueda volver a cantar debido al 'síndrome de la persona rígida'


En las últimas horas, Céline Dion ha sorprendido a todos sus seguidores al anunciar que debería cancelar su gira por Europa al haber sido diagnosticada con una enfermedad neurológica conocida como el 'síndrome de la persona rígida'.




www.20minutos.es




Otra con problemas cerebrales, pero es todo muy normal eh


----------



## Felson (10 Dic 2022)

Trejo dijo:


> Celebrar las navidades con tu mujer y tu ex-mujer en la misma mesa, todos juntos y con un buen rollo que te cagas. Sólo en USA y Canadá pueden pasar estas cosas.



O que es cierto lo de la pérdida de memoria (o una excusa).


----------



## napalm33 (10 Dic 2022)

es un tipo ya de 67 años son los achaques de la senectud


Pillan a Bruce Willis borracho en el club más secreto del mundo

por lo visto aun se la da joven y se me te a puticlubs de la elite ajaj


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (10 Dic 2022)

Como puede estar tan buena Demi Moore?


----------



## Mis Alaska (10 Dic 2022)

cuñado de bar dijo:


> ¿Qué hija?. Creo que son travelos todos menos la mujer:



La trampa genética. Las mujeres se parecen en el 90% de las veces a su madre. Así que tiene que ser un putadón que siendo hijas de una mujer tan guapa como Demie Moore, hayan salido al padre en versión femenina. Bruce es atractivo, pero su versión femenina no. 

También tengo la teoría de que ellas son reservorios de macho alfa, ya que tienen a buen recaudo los genes de Bruce Willis y sus hijos serán clavaditos al abuelo.


----------



## Gus Borden (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## Mongolo471 (10 Dic 2022)

Una afasia así porque sí. Se huele vacuna.


----------



## Ace Tone (10 Dic 2022)

El accidente que Bruce Willis sufrió en un rodaje hace 20 años y que cobró relevancia tras su diagnóstico


El actor de 67 años, que el 30 de marzo anunció su retiro, recibió un duro golpe en la cabeza hace dos décadas por el que demandó a una productora




www.lanacion.com.ar












Los 10 actores de Hollywood con los que nadie quier rodar


Lindsay Lohan, Edward Norton, Bruce Willis... son muchos los actores con los que es muy difícil trabajar




www.informacion.es


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (10 Dic 2022)

Ese perro sabe algo:


----------



## Trejo (10 Dic 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Pues no se pero yo misma he visitado la casa de un ex ligue estando su mujer y su niña.
> 
> No es cuestión de nacionalidades sino de gente civilizada y sin rencor.



Vamos, que cualquier día echáis un casquete por los viejos tiempos, si no lo habéis hecho ya.


----------



## ciberobrero (10 Dic 2022)

CliffUnger2 dijo:


> Que te crees tú que este se ha vacunado.




Por qué no?

Ya dijeron que la Celine Dion era familiar de oa Clinton.

El círculo de arriba es muy muy pequeño


----------



## Sonico (10 Dic 2022)

Paella de Chorizo dijo:


> Te equivocas, los escandinavos hacen eso desde hace decadas.
> 
> La primera vez que me sentaron en una mesa donde mujeres, exmujeres, novios, exmaridos, hijos, maridos, ... flipe. Y aunque se odien a muerte todo son sorisas. Ademas, en ese infierno mandan las mujeres, cosas de años de politica feminazi.
> 
> En un manicomio habia mas salud mental.



Es así. Lo he visto.


----------



## yimi (10 Dic 2022)

Esto le viene de hace mucho tiempo.
Le viene de un fuerte golpe en la cabeza en 2002 y se le agravó hace 5 años.









Bruce Willis y el accidente que pudo provocar la afasia que padece


Debido a este padecimiento, la familia del actor anunció que se retira de la actuación.




www.milenio.com





De acuerdo con el sitio Quever, personas cercanas a Bruce Willis mencionan que la afasia es consecuencia de un accidente que el famoso tuvo en el set de grabación en el 2002 mientras grababa la película Lágrimas de sol. Tras este accidente, Bruce Willis demandó a Revolution Studios, empresa implicada en la producción del filme. De acuerdo con el medio, en el incidente el actor sufrió un impacto de un proyectil en la frente y desde entonces comenzó con dolores físicos, mentales y emocionales.

Por otra parte, The Sun se contactó con un conocido de Bruce Willis quien aseguró que todos estos malestares se intensificaron hace cinco años.

Debido a este accidente, Bruce Willis tenía que pedir ayuda para memorizar textos para sus películas.


----------



## lucky starr (10 Dic 2022)

Pobre hombre...bueno al menos en este caso parece que las mujeres que le rodean son algo menos tds_pts


----------



## todoayen (10 Dic 2022)

Es la vacuna y vale ya!


----------



## dragon33 (10 Dic 2022)

Vacunarse demasiado = extradosis de aluminio + consumo de psicofármacos = Demencia asegurada.


----------



## *OBERON* (10 Dic 2022)

gonza_rioja dijo:


> Todos vamos a envejecer, degenerar y morir. Desde la megaestrella de Hollywood, que gana en una escena más que un currito en toda su vida laboral, al más humilde humano del último estercolero habitable de este planeta.
> El instante de la muerte es el único momento en que la falacia de la igualdad es real.



Por lo tanto no es una falacia...


----------



## Julc (10 Dic 2022)

¡Yippy kay yey, hijoputa!

Un grande.


----------



## thanos2 (10 Dic 2022)

Es el agujero de la capa de ozono, insolidarios.

Ah, no, que después de decir que moriríamos abrasados por el sol porque lo estábamos haciendo gigante los seres humanos demostrado en cien mil estudios financiados con dinero público se cerró solo. 

Qué poca memoria tenemos.


----------



## Infierno Existencial (10 Dic 2022)

Trejo dijo:


> Celebrar las navidades con tu mujer y tu ex-mujer en la misma mesa, todos juntos y con un buen rollo que te cagas. Sólo en USA y Canadá pueden pasar estas cosas.



Solo siendo famoso con estatus pueden pasar


----------



## lo gaiter del besòs (10 Dic 2022)

Paella de Chorizo dijo:


> Te equivocas, los escandinavos hacen eso desde hace decadas.
> 
> La primera vez que me sentaron en una mesa donde mujeres, exmujeres, novios, exmaridos, hijos, maridos, ... flipe. Y aunque se odien a muerte todo son sorisas. Ademas, en ese infierno mandan las mujeres, cosas de años de politica feminazi.
> 
> En un manicomio habia mas salud mental.



Pero son como la rubia de abba en sus años gloriosos o se parecen más al gordo barbudo del cuarteto las mujeras esas. La cosa cambia , ah?


----------



## lo gaiter del besòs (10 Dic 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1286215
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bueno al menos este se calzó a la demi moore cuando pudo. Otros vamos a acabar asín o peor sin ese premio de consolação


----------



## sepultada en guano (10 Dic 2022)

lo gaiter del besòs dijo:


> Bueno al menos este se calzó a la demi moore cuando pudo. Otros vamos a acabar asín o peor sin ese premio de consolação



Tampoco es para tanto.
Entre demi moore y demis roussos no sé que decirte.


----------



## lo gaiter del besòs (10 Dic 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Tampoco es para tanto.
> Entre demi moore y demis roussos no sé que decirte.












burbuja es un detector de gayers infalible


----------



## lo gaiter del besòs (10 Dic 2022)

Edito: no me habia fijado que eras tú, retiro lo de gayer
Es verdad, ese six pack lo tienes superado, no?


----------



## Zbigniew (10 Dic 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> Gran época aquella. Había ilusión y libertad. La gente era feliz y no lo sabía.



Y éramos más jóvenes.


----------



## todoayen (10 Dic 2022)

Y había heroínas de verdad en el cine, como Ripley.


----------



## octopodiforme (10 Dic 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> _La jungla de cristal_ es una de las mejores pelis de acción de todos los tiempos.



Una de las mejores pelis a secas. Esas coletillas de "acción" o de "ciencia ficción" siempre degradan la película que se pretende elogiar.


----------



## sepultada en guano (10 Dic 2022)

lo gaiter del besòs dijo:


> Edito: no me habia fijado que eras tú, retiro lo de gayer
> Es verdad, ese six pack lo tienes superado, no?
> Ver archivo adjunto 1287361


----------



## gonza_rioja (10 Dic 2022)

*OBERON* dijo:


> Por lo tanto no es una falacia...



¿Utopía tan bonita como poco realista te gusta más?


----------



## superloki (10 Dic 2022)

Un grande del cine que nos ha dejado un montón de películas antológicas. Además de eso tocaba en bandas de blues cantando y tocando la armónica, que no se nos olvide...


----------



## lo gaiter del besòs (10 Dic 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


>



No, si superando nuestras diatribas, al final tu y yo podríamos llegar a algún apaño.
Tomando las precauciones básicas, que en este floro la previa es que a una dama no le cuelguen cosas que no proceden entre las piernas…
Con esto anclado, todo lo demás es negociable …


----------



## *OBERON* (10 Dic 2022)

gonza_rioja dijo:


> ¿Utopía tan bonita como poco realista te gusta más?



No, pero la muerte iguala tanto al asqueroso rentista como al humilde trabajador...


----------



## Trejo (12 Dic 2022)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> Solo siendo famoso con estatus pueden pasar



En el mundo anglo no católico es algo bastante común. Allí la actual esposa de alguien y su exmujer pueden llegar a ser buenas amigas y en las cenas de celebraciones como el día de acción de gracias es común inviar a ex-cónyuges. Todo en completa armonía.


----------



## Madafaca (12 Dic 2022)

Que derroida está Demi Moore en esa foto.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (12 Dic 2022)

La afasia es un problema médico causado por un daño en las partes del cerebro responsables del lenguaje. Para la mayoría de las personas, estas áreas están del lado izquierdo del cerebro. Por lo general, la afasia ocurre de repente. A menudo es resultado de una lesión en la cabeza o un ataque al cerebro.

Suena a repentinitis postvacunal, en este caso ictus. Me temo que dentro de poco tendremos luctuosa noticia de otro famoso que cae en 2022, aunque como queda poco de 2022, será en 2023.


----------



## RayoSombrio (14 Dic 2022)

nosinmiFalcon dijo:


> La afasia es un problema médico causado por un daño en las partes del cerebro responsables del lenguaje. Para la mayoría de las personas, estas áreas están del lado izquierdo del cerebro. Por lo general, la afasia ocurre de repente. A menudo es resultado de una lesión en la cabeza o un ataque al cerebro.
> 
> Suena a repentinitis postvacunal, en este caso ictus. Me temo que dentro de poco tendremos luctuosa noticia de otro famoso que cae en 2022, aunque como queda poco de 2022, será en 2023.



Y luego me preguntan por qué no me he pinchado una sola vez...


----------



## Panzerfaust (14 Dic 2022)

Felson dijo:


> La vejez llega para muchas personas. La muerte llega de igual manera para todas, sean reyes, príncipes, mendigos o votantes. Allí nos veremos, o sí.



No, igual no, no es lo mismo el fin para una vida dura y difícil que para otro que todo fue un jardín, para el segundo es mucho más jodida


----------



## Widowmaker (14 Dic 2022)

nosinmiFalcon dijo:


> La afasia es un problema médico causado por un daño en las partes del cerebro responsables del lenguaje. Para la mayoría de las personas, estas áreas están del lado izquierdo del cerebro. Por lo general, la afasia ocurre de repente. A menudo es resultado de una lesión en la cabeza o un ataque al cerebro.
> 
> Suena a repentinitis postvacunal, en este caso ictus. Me temo que dentro de poco tendremos luctuosa noticia de otro famoso que cae en 2022, aunque como queda poco de 2022, será en 2023.



Lleva varios años enfermo y en progresivo empeoramiento. De hecho, en las pelis malas que hacía últimamente, usaba pinganillo porque no era capaz de aprenderse los diálogos.


----------



## Nefersen (14 Dic 2022)

Al final, ni la fama, ni los millones, ni el talento, ni el amor ni nada. Lo único realmente importante en la vida es la puta salud.


----------



## octopodiforme (14 Dic 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Al final, ni la fama, ni los millones, ni el talento, ni el amor ni nada. Lo único realmente importante en la vida es la puta salud.



Pero eso es algo tan fundamental que ha de sobreentenderse.


----------



## octopodiforme (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## Perro Viejo (14 Dic 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Al final, ni la fama, ni los millones, ni el talento, ni el amor ni nada. Lo único realmente importante en la vida es la puta salud.



Ciertamente. Y de todas esas cosas, la salud es la que sabemos con absoluta certeza que vamos a perder tarde o temprano. Sic transit gloria mundi.


----------



## superloki (14 Dic 2022)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> Ciertamente. Y de todas esas cosas, la salud es la que sabemos con absoluta certeza que vamos a perder tarde o temprano. Sic transit gloria mundi.



Así es, y resulta irónico como existe tanta gente que se empeña en perderla antes de tiempo. Con las vacunas la gente se ha lucido en este sentido...


----------



## NEGRACIONISTA (14 Dic 2022)

que le hablen en catalán, a ver si así...


----------



## Felson (15 Dic 2022)

Panzerfaust dijo:


> No, igual no, no es lo mismo el fin para una vida dura y difícil que para otro que todo fue un jardín, para el segundo es mucho más jodida



Estoy de acuerdo contigo en cuanto a que para el que ha vivido bien, y en caso de que haya algo más, la continuación, sea la que sea, le será mucho más difícil por desprenderse de la ventura dejada atrás.


----------

